# job



## freewolf (May 17, 2011)

*closed*

closed


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I can sell you one for 1million Ugandan dollars?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> I can sell you one for 1million Ugandan dollars?


I'll take it as long as I can send you a cheque for 2M ugandan dollars if you refund me the 1M minus a small fee for your trouble.


----------

